# Beutiful world of Tumblers



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

Nearely 3000 pigeons of the tumbler breeds were to be shown at the 3 Deutschen tumbler show  

http://giesecke-world.homepage.t-online.de/3dts-7.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Iceland said:


> Nearely 3000 pigeons of the tumbler breeds were to be shown at the 3 Deutschen tumbler show
> 
> http://giesecke-world.homepage.t-online.de/3dts-7.html


Well, I have two things to say......first of all the birds are beautiful. BUT........wonder how long those poor birds are forced to be in those cages with poop and food all over. Not a healthy situation in my mind. I'm assuming that since they are given food, this must last a few days. Sorry, I just feel sorry for the birds.........don't have anything against shows per se.......but...oh well..doesn't matter anyway......


----------



## Clarkey-1990 (Mar 18, 2007)

Come on there birds at the end of the day...They have bein shown for over 300 years now so do you think if the pens were harmful they would enter them...........Doubt it!!


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Can anybody get a videoclip of a tumbling and rolling birds?


----------



## Clarkey-1990 (Mar 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGwDOzpTcgs&eurl=

A birmingham roller.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Clarkey-1990 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGwDOzpTcgs&eurl=
> 
> A birmingham roller.


Wow.. Very amzaing! wonder how they keep balance and direction?! Do they roll by themselves or only if we kinda "release" them high in the air?

Any tumbler pics?


----------



## Clarkey-1990 (Mar 18, 2007)

There are pics of my West of England TUMBLERS on my site

http://wicklowlofts.piczo.com

The rollers will roll at there best if you basically starve them and keep them in as small a space as possible.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

So how do you make tumblers "tumble" more?


----------



## Clarkey-1990 (Mar 18, 2007)

There ability is in their blood/genes so nothing will make them roll or tumble if there not breed from good tumblers or rollers


----------

